# Smoking



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoked a bunch of birds Saturday for a krewe thing. No pics, but they were good. Had to finish some float stuff today, so put a slab of spare ribs and some boudin on.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn Nice set up.

Tried a new smoke myself Sat... well, 2. Poor man burnt ends and smoked Deviled eggs!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

You're going to have to come off the details of the deviled eggs jaster....I will definitly try these out.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Was that you at the Vietnam Veterans Day thing in Niceville a few weeks ago?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

zodiac470 said:


> Was that you at the Vietnam Veterans Day thing in Niceville a few weeks ago?


Me? Nope.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Me? Nope.


Yes, you. There was a guy there cooking and his smoker looked just like yours.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wasn't me. I don't cook for events. There are a bunch of Langs around though.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm with mark on these smoked eggs. i have never heard of this. please, enlighten us.
looks like you used the unshelled boiled?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Wasn't me. I don't cook for events. There are a bunch of Langs around though.


i thought you said you were going to cook 40 boston butts for a fund raiser.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i thought you said you were going to cook 40 boston butts for a fund raiser.
> jack


Yea, but that's for the Krewe. I meant I'm not a caterer.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2018)

jack2 said:


> i'm with mark on these smoked eggs. i have never heard of this. please, enlighten us.
> looks like you used the unshelled boiled?
> jack


I'm also following for the Recipe


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Tried both, in shell.... dont bother, hahaha. I boiled them as usual.... 2 min rolling boil, 10 min simmer covered. Ice Bath for 2 min. Peeled, sprayed with a little EVOO to keep from sticking. Smoked for 20 min heavy smoke at 225 ish while potatoes were finishing, prepared as usual, mayo, mustard, dejon, sweet relish, onion powder, celery seed, S&P, topped with an olive and smoked paprika. Pretty damn tasty, will be doing this again!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Try smoking a chub of bologna. It is awesome.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

looks great! What boudin brand is that? looks tasty! is that some of jacks Selma Sunday Surprise boudin I’ve been hearing about?😂


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> looks great! What boudin brand is that? looks tasty! is that some of jacks Selma Sunday Surprise boudin I’ve been hearing about?😂


Best Stop.


----------

